# الابراج مسيحية الان هنااااا شوف برجك



## اخوكم (22 أغسطس 2008)

الابراج مسيحية الان هنااااا 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






+برج الملائكة"21\3: 20\4"
++سلاما اترك لكم سلامى اعطيكم ليس كما يعطى العالم اعطيكم انا فلا تضطرب قلوبكم و لا ترهب. 


منقووووول لعيون المنتدى العظيم منتدى الكنيسة 

+برج الابرار"21\4: 20\5"
++هوذا على كفى نقشتكم. 




+برج الاطهار"21\5: 20\6"
++الديانة الطاهرة النقية عند الله الاب هى هذه:اقتناء اليتامى و الارامل فى ضيقتهم و حفظ الانسان نفسه بلا دنس فى العالم. 




+برج المجاهدين"21\6: 20\7"
++ان كان العالم يبغضكم فا اعلموا انه قد بغضنى قبلكم.




+برج الشهداء"21\7: 20\8"
++رابح النفوس حكيم.




+برج القديسين"21\8: 20\9"
++بل قدسوا الرب فى قلوبكم مستعدين دائما لمحاربة كل من يسالكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم بوداعة و خوف.




+برج الودعاء"21\9: 20\10"
++انتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بايمان الخلاص مستعد ان يعلن فى الزمان الاخير.




+برج الرحماء"21\10: 20\11"
++الاتكال على الرب خير من الاتكال على البشر.




+برج التائبين"21\11: 20\12"
++اما انا فأقول لكم احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم.




+برج النساك"21\12: 20\1"
++فاخضعوا لله قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم.




+برج السواح"21\1: 20\2"
++الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شىء.




+برج الحكماء"21\2: 20\3"
++حتى كما مكتوب "من افتخر فليفتخر بالرب".​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (22 أغسطس 2008)

+برج التائبين"21\11: 20\12"
++اما انا فأقول لكم احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم.

خطييييييييييييييير ميخا ميرسى جدااااااااااااا وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## fns (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الابراج مسيحية الان هنااااا شوف برجك*

+برج النساك"21\12: 20\1"
++فاخضعوا لله قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم.

شكرا اخى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ناريمان (22 أغسطس 2008)

> *+برج الملائكة"21\3: 20\4"
> ++سلاما اترك لكم سلامى اعطيكم ليس كما يعطى العالم اعطيكم انا فلا تضطرب قلوبكم و لا ترهب. *​




ميرسي اوى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2008)

> > +برج الابرار"21\4: 20\5"
> > ++هوذا على كفى نقشتكم


ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (23 أغسطس 2008)

> +برج السواح"21\1: 20\2"
> ++الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شىء.



*أمــــــــــين

ميرسى خالص

ربنا يعووووضك*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الابراج مسيحية الان هنااااا شوف برجك*

+برج المجاهدين"21\6: 20\7"
++ان كان العالم يبغضكم فا اعلموا انه قد بغضنى قبلكم.


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

> +برج الاطهار"21\5: 20\6"
> ++الديانة الطاهرة النقية عند الله الاب هى هذه:اقتناء اليتامى و الارامل فى ضيقتهم و حفظ الانسان نفسه بلا دنس فى العالم. ​



*شكرا*​


----------



## نادر2010 (2 مايو 2009)

+برج القديسين"21\8: 20\9"
++بل قدسوا الرب فى قلوبكم مستعدين دائما لمحاربة كل من يسالكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم بوداعة و خوف.
 وا شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## muheb (3 مايو 2009)

+برج الحكماء"21\2: 20\3"
++حتى كما مكتوب "من افتخر فليفتخر بالرب".

مرسي على الاابراج الجميلة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مايو 2009)

+برج الاطهار"21\5: 20\6"
++الديانة الطاهرة النقية عند الله الاب هى هذه:اقتناء اليتامى و الارامل فى ضيقتهم و حفظ الانسان نفسه بلا دنس فى العالم. ​شكراً على الابراج الجميلة​


----------



## god love 2011 (3 مايو 2009)

_*          برج القديسين"21\8: 20\9"
++بل قدسوا الرب فى قلوبكم مستعدين دائما لمحاربة كل من يسالكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم بوداعة و خوف.
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​ *_​


----------

